# NGD Pan P23



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I can't find much info on these guitars.

From what I know, they were made in the Matsumoku plant for the Canadian market.
The contract was through Aria guitars in Japan.

This is apparently from '64, but the details are sketchy on when Aria actually started making electrics.
That would make this a very early production guitar, it has only five digits in the serial #, so who knows.



















It's Arias take on the Trini Lopez model, I suppose.
It's in really nice condition, considering it's age.

On the trem, the strings go through the bar, rather than hang on a nub, like a Bigsby. I thought that was a cool idea.
The pickups have plastic covers, the switch is pooched, doesn't work in the middle position.
This may be a project, or a wall hanger. 8)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice. Would be a shame for it to become a wall hanger.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Actually, I played around with it and the switch is operational.

Somebody did monkey around a bit with this though,
judging by the different screws in areas of the guitar.

It sounds surprisingly good as it is, old DNA and all. 8)

I'll give it a good shining and see if I can throw some new strings and attempt the setup.
I've never played with a floating bridge, it should be interesting.


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice! I worked on an old Pan Mosrite copy once and it was *really* well built.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Cool axe! I had a Pan 335 type for a while at one point, and it was a very cool and vibey guitar. It had a regular 3-on-a-side headstock. Yours is cooler!


----------

